# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वज़न बढ़ाना >  करें जड़ी-बूटियों के सेवन और आसानी से बढ़ायें वजन

## Krishna

वजन बढाने के लिए आप  जड़ी बूटियों का सेवन कर सकते हैं | शरीर को स्वस्थ और तंदुरुस्त रखने के लिए आयुर्वेदिक पद्धति का प्रयोग बहुत पहले से किया जा रहा है। जडी बूटियों में बहुत गुण होता है और शरीर पर इसका साइड इफेक्ट नहीं होता है। कई जडी बूटियां ऐसी हैं जिनके सेवन से भूख बढती है और जिनसे वजन बढता है।

----------


## Krishna

आयुर्वेद की भाषा में जिन लोगों को वात दोष (पेट की बीमारी) होता है उनका स्वास्*थ्*य हमेशा खराब रहता है। खान-पान में अनियमितता की वजह से शरीर के अंदर कम कैलोरी जाती है और मेटाबॉलिज्म प्रभावित होता है। मोटापा बढाने के लिए अगर आप जडी बूटियों का इस्तेमाल करना चाहते हैं तो किसी चिकित्सक से परामर्श जरूर ले लीजिए जिससे कि इन जडी-बूटियों का आपके स्वास्*थ्*य पर कोई बुरा असर न हो।

----------


## Krishna

वजन बढ़ाने वाली कुछ जड़ी-बूटियां इस प्रकार से हैं:-

----------


## Krishna

*किरात (Gentian)*वजन बढाने के लिए यह बहुत ही अच्छी औषधि है। यह खाने में कडवी होती है। इसका सेवन करने से भूख बढती है। इसके अलावा पेट की समस्या जैसे – अपच या अन्य विकार इससे समाप्त होते हैं। किरात का प्रयोग छोटी आंत के एंजाइमों में स्राव, गैस्ट्रिक स्राव और पित्त की समस्या के लिए प्रयोग किया जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

*कैमोमाइल*कैमोमाइल का सेवन करने से भूख बढती है। खाने में यह कडवी नहीं होती है। कैमोमाइल का सेवन बहुत पहले से खाने को अच्छी तरह से पचाने के लिए किया जाता था। इसके अलावा कैमोमाइल कैंसर के रोगियों के लिए भी बहुत ही कारगर औषधि है। पतले लोगों के लिए यह औषधि बहुत ही उपयोगी है। इसे खाने से दिमागी चिंता और तनाव भी समाप्त होता है।

----------


## Krishna

*अदरक*अदरक खाने में बहुत ही तीखा होता है। अदरक बहुत ही पुरानी और आसानी से मिलने वाली औषधि है। इसका प्रयोग पहले से भी पाचन क्रिया को ठीक रखने के लिए के लिए किया जाता था। सूखे अदरक को गुड के साथ मिलाकर खाने से ठंड और पेट में दर्द जैसी समस्याओं से छुटकारा मिलता है। अदरक खाने से रक्त संचार भी बढता है। अदरक का प्रयोग भूख न लगना, अपच, पेट फूलना और मितली में किया जाता है। ठंड से बचाव के लिए अदरक बहुत ही फायदेमंद है।

----------


## Krishna

*च्यवनप्राश*च्यवनप्राश शरीर के लिए बहुत ही फायदेमंद हर्बल टॉनिक है। च्यवनप्राश का प्रयोग सभी उम्र के लोग कर सकते हैं। इसे हर रोज खाने से शरीर को ऊर्जा मिलती है और मेटाबॉलिज्म में सुधार होता है। च्यवनप्राश में कई जडी बूटियों का मिश्रण होता है। दूध के साथ और जूस के साथ इसका सेवन करने से शरीर को प्राकृतिक ताकत मिलती है।

----------


## Krishna

*सत्वारी कल्प* यह मोटापा बढाने के लिए बहुत ही फायदेमंद जडी है। इसका सेवन करने से प्रजनन करने वाले अंग और मांसपेशियां मजबूत होती हैं। सत्वारी कल्प आंखों को रोशनी भी बढती है।

----------


## Krishna

*अश्वगंधा*यह एक रसायन या टॉनिक है जो रोग-प्रतिरोधक क्षमता को मजबूत करता है। इसे खाने से भूख बढती है और पाचन क्रिया अच्छी होती है। यह तनाव समाप्त करता है। 
*वसंत कुसुमाकर रस*यह शरीर के अंगो को मजबूत बनाता है। इससे पाचन क्रिया अच्छी होती है और मोटापा बढता है।

----------


## Krishna

*यष्टिमधु*यष्टिमधु खाने से शरीर को पर्याप्त मात्रा में पोषक तत्व मिलते हैं। फलों की कमी वाले पोषक तत्वों को यह पूरा करता है। 


हालांकि पाचन क्रिया को सुधारने के लिए जडी बूटियों का सेवन बहुत ही बेहतर उपाय है। लेकिन बेहतर स्वास्*थ्*य के लिए उचित खान-पान और प्रत्येक दिन योगा भी बहुत जरूरी है। योगा और उचित खान-पान से वजन बढाने में मदद मिलती है।

----------


## akashmaheshwaridurg

upyogi jaankari dene ke liye apka bahut bahut dhanyawaad.

----------

